# Nickeled Python



## FES (Jul 10, 2006)

I was wanting to know if there is a way to tell the difference between a nickel and high gloss stainless Pythons? I saw one to day at a gun show and the guy said it was high gloss stainless, but another guy said it looked like nickel to him and I thought so too. Are there certain serial numbers that the high gloss stainless came in? This Python didn't have a ring mark around the cylinder and the cylinder was tight with the trigger pulled and held and the hammer down.

Thanks
FES.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Yes there is, Nickel has a yellowish tint to it. Stainless is silver in tone.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Benz is on the money there. If you hold it in a strong light, and move it around a little you will see a yellow hue to nickel.


----------



## Borderline Bob (Oct 25, 2007)

*Nickel vs stainless*

All previous answers are true.
Also, compare a blue Colt to the same model in ss and you'll see an immediate difference. The blue is still just a modification of the surface of the metal of the gun and has a look I think of as "native." Stainless has it, too (mirror-polished ss can be hard to distinguish from chrome). Nickel or chrome will not have the look of seeing the base metal. Also, look carefully around the edges of the side plates, frame/grip frame, etc., and screws. On most guns, especially any that have seen any use, you'll see what appears to be a sharp edge occasionally, even a lip as the two pieces slip from their original fit. My colt Dick Special is nickeled, and the yellow as well as the slightly out-of-alignment edges are obvious. (Back-up gun of a lady cop.)
Also, take off the grips, open the cylider, etc. You'll often see differences in the brightness of the finnish, which you won't see on the external surfaces.
Finally, if you have time and $125, write the factory for a letter.

Borderline Bob
Say not "I know," so much as "I wonder."


----------

